# San Luis pass!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Fished the jetties this morning with not to much luck!! Went down to the pass and started doing a little better!! Waters in great shape also!! 
This morning with the H&H spread!!







My buddy had a back lash so bad he was using his teeth!!








To catch a fish, you have to think like a fish! 





















Having a good time with my brother and other buddy!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Ended the night with 30 trout and 1 flatly!! Caught all on chickenboys!! Had to go through the schoolies to get to the big ones!!







Broke my H&H back country in right!! 








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I dropped my H&H HXS with a Citca on it in the water!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

View attachment 1404530

View attachment 1404538








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Trout between 16 and 25 inches up to 5lbs!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

What's going on after an all night trout slay fest!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Had a great day if fishing now I have to go back to real life!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Smack 30 more at the same spot!! Good two days of fishing!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Back at the cleaning table!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Tonight trout between 16 and 22inches up to 3 1/2 lbs!! Chickenboys were are friends again tonight!! Caught trout to 5 lbs that were released!! Left the fish biting!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright, y'all caught me!! I was using chickenboys tipped with a special bait!!

My special bait!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

A few more picture from yesterday!!














Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------

